# The dog that barks doesn't bite



## jana.bo99

Slovenian: Pes ki laja, ne grize!

Croatian:  Pas koji laje, ne grize!

German:   Hunde die bellen, beißen nicht! (mehr als ein Hund)


----------



## FranParis

Chien qui aboie ne mord pas - (pendant qu'il aboie!)


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian:

Câinele care latră, nu muşcă!


----------



## Fernita

Spanish:
"Perro que ladra, no muerde."


----------



## Zsuzscsini

Hungarian: Amelyik kutya ugat, az nem harap.


----------



## Bahane

Turkish: Havlayan köpek ısırmaz.


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

jana.bo99 said:


> Slovenian: Pes ki laja, ne grize!


This sentence needs a correction:
Pes, ki laja, ne grize.


----------



## pervinca

Italian : can che abbaia non morde...


----------



## pizzakid

Phonetic Persian:

Sagee ke hop meekonad gaz nemeezanad!


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: Cão que ladra não morde.


----------



## dn88

*Polish*: Pies, który szczeka, nie gryzie.


----------



## FranParis

Outsider said:


> Portuguese: Cão que ladra não morde.


 
...enquanto ladra. (Provérbios dos quais só eu sei o fim )


----------



## Nizo

In Esperanto:

_Bojanta hundo ne mordas_  (a barking dog doesn't bite).  This expression can be found in Esperanto from the early 1900s.


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
Pes, který štěká, nekouše.

In Lithuanian:
Šuo, kuris loja, nekanda.


----------



## Keiria

Fernita said:


> Spanish:
> "Perro que ladra, no muerde."


In Spanish I've always heard: Perro ladrador, poco mordedor.

In Catalan:
Com més por té el ca, més lladra.


----------



## kusurija

In Japanese: 
吠えて犬こそ噛まない[hoete inu koso kamanai]
As I'm not native, please repair my mistakes. Thanks.


----------



## kusurija

kusurija said:


> In Japanese:
> 吠えて犬こそ(?)噛まない[hoete inu koso kamanai]
> As I'm not native, please repair my mistakes. Thanks.


As no one repaired my mistake, so I must do it. But I'm not sure, it'll be definitely good repair, so please, if 2-nd versions are repairable, just repair them.Thanks. Excuse me my mystification, please. 
吠える「吼える」犬は噛まない [hoeru inu wa kamanai]
or 吠える犬は滅多に噛み付かない[hoeru inu wa metta ni kamitsukanai] (barking dog(s) seldom bite).


----------



## Mjolnir

*Hebrew*: כלב נובח לא נושך


----------



## elroy

Arabic: الكلب الذي ينبح لا يعض


----------



## dana Haleana

Filipino: Ang asong tumatahol ay hindi nangangagat or hindi nangangagat ang asong tumatahol.


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:
弱い犬ほどよく吠える。
Yowai inu hodo yoku hoeru.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch*:
Blaffende honden bijten niet.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## sokol

jana.bo99 said:


> German:   Hunde die bellen, beißen nicht! (mehr als ein Hund)



Your German version is not incorrect and could be used even (that is, this version actually is used sometimes), but *much more common* is the following:

German: Bellende Hunde beissen nicht.


----------



## curtom79

In Chinese: 吠   犬       不   咬     人
              fei4 qiuan3 bu4 yao3 ren2


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: 1.) Ang asong matahol ay hindi nangangagat.  2.) Ang Asong matakin ay hindi nanununggab.(southern Tagalog)


----------



## catlady60

English: His bark is worse than his bite_._


----------



## LilianaB

Dumbe hundas ne magon beorcan - Old English. I think this is where the proverb comes from. Correct me if my spelling is wrong because I have seen a few slightly different spellings. No , I am sorry. This is a *slightly different proverb*. This equivalent to: Dumb dogs do not bark. Dogs that cannot hear cannot bark. I am not sure if they had anything else about a barking dog in Old English. Daede hundas ne magon bitan.  Dead dogs cannot bite.


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*: _Haukkuva koira ei pure._ [A/the barking] dog doesn't bite.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
«Σκύλος*[1]* που γαβγίζει*[2]* δεν δαγκώνει*[3]*»
/'scilos pu ɣav'jizi ðen ðaŋ'goni/
lit. "[a] dog that barks/is barking doesn't bite"
It's a loan-proverb from the French: _Chien qui aboie ne mord pas_

*[1]*«Σκύλος» ('scilos, _m._) is the Modern Greek name for the dog in the vernacular language.  Since the Hellenistic times the name «σκύλος» (initially «σκύλλος») gradually prevailed over the Classical one «κύων» ('kūōn, _m._) thus Hesychius in the 5th c. AD writes, _"σκύλλον τὴν κύνα λέγουσιν"_ ("they call the dog, a _'scyllos_"). Its etymology is obscure yet it shares a stunning resemblance with the Lithuanian word for the hound, _skalikas_.
*[2]*Verb «γαβγίζω» (ɣav'jizo); onomatopoetic verb (in Greek the dog barks «γαβ-γαβ», /ɣav-ɣav/).
*[3]*Verb «δαγκώνω»  (ðaŋ'gono). It derives from the Classical verb «δάκνω» ('dāknō)--> _to bite,sting_; «δάκνω» > «δακώνω» > «δαγκώνω».
PIE base *denk-, _to tear, rip to pieces_ (cf. Eng. _tough_, Ger. _zange_).


----------

